# Duarte!!!



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Just finished a Duarte Cameroon Robusto which I think is sold exclusively at Broadleaf Tobacco (the store Reverend Mike and Rocky Rulz work at). It was very smooth and went well with my iced coffee. It is perfect for an early part of the day cigar. I haven't tried any of the other wrappers but if they are all as good as this one then I can't go wrong.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*That looks very tasty!*


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

That combo Looks Great


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Looks like a great combo there Kory!

CD


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Man looks good!!! I need to try those.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I like all cammys


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice morning fare


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

jam said:


> I like all cammys


Me too!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Coffee and cigars great combo!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

looks like a tasty combo!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice looking combo


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Yup it was a very tatsy combo!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Breakfast of champions!!!


----------



## tp1smokin (Nov 8, 2007)

nice way to start the day


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Very nice looking combo!!


----------

